# water heater transport



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

First - my apologies for those of you who've probably seen this question posted all over the place. I'd just like some sanity checks or opinions from the current contributors here, if you don't mind.

I need to get a 40 gal electric heater to my place - approx 40 miles from the store. I have a truck with short cap so it won't fit standing upright. 

From what I've read, the main concerns with transporting horizontally are damage to dip tub, glass liner, anode, or possibly some dings in the outer shell, or damage to the controls. Opinions are all over the place, but apparently a lot of installers transport tanks (probably shorter hauls) on their sides, being a bit extra careful.

Here's the thing:

- this unit is a bottom inlet / feed, so I assume there's no dip tube to bend or break, etc.. 
- I get the impression that I'd have to drop a tank off a cliff for an anode rod to break off (or the heating elements for than matter) - not like these things are dangling around in there, is it?
- it's packaged in the shipping carton, so there must be some outer shell protection
- the controls would be oriented up when I lay it down, to be on the safe side
- I don't drive like a maniac, especially with anything on board that might be a bit fragile.

So with all this it seems like this should be a pretty safe trip. However the reseller still tells me that unless it goes into my truck upright when I pick it up, they will void the warranty.

I can get it delivered - not on weekends though, when I'm there. I'm rural so deliveries are somewhere @ $65. Also my gut tells me they'll possibly do more damage than I would. 

Does anyone here think there's a real risk to this tank, or that I'm being kinda hosed? 

thanks for any feedback....


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I need to get a 40 gal electric heater to my place - approx 40 miles from the store. I have a truck with short cap so it won't fit standing upright. 

From what I've read, the main concerns with transporting horizontally are damage to dip tub, glass liner, anode, or possibly some dings in the outer shell, or damage to the controls.
>You have a spare mattress?

the reseller still tells me that unless it goes into my truck upright when I pick it up, they will void the warranty.
>What is the warranty worth to you?

I can get it delivered - not on weekends though, when I'm there. I'm rural so deliveries are somewhere @ $65. Also my gut tells me they'll possibly do more damage than I would. 
>So, not an option?


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

Yoyizit - thanks for the quick reply. Re: warranty, I'm tempted to just say screw it, and take a bit of the risk, or go buy a unit somewhere else. Just thinking about murphy's law - I get the thing out there, it leaks (or heating element pooched, or some other defect), and they tell me to screw off when I bring it back - 'cause they saw me lay it down in my truck when I drove away. 

Guess my original question should have been - is it typical or reasonable for a dealer or store to void warranties at the loading dock? Wondering if others have had this kind of experience.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never, ever had a problem due to transporting a tank horizontally in my van.



rtoni said:


> Guess my original question should have been - is it typical or reasonable for a dealer or store to void warranties at the loading dock? Wondering if others have had this kind of experience.


No not typical at all. Never happened to me.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> I've never, ever had a problem due to transporting a tank horizontally in my van.
> 
> 
> 
> No not typical at all. Never happened to me.


I always lay them down. In fact the supply warehouse guy lays them down in my van while I'm having coffee and doughnuts inside. :thumbsup:
Come to think of it-- the gas heaters have writing on the box that says "gas control, this side up" or something to that effect...
If you're really concerned though, rent a trailer or get one of those little platforms that sit on your trailer hitch


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

your being forced to have it delivered rip off...:wink: do you honestly think this thing has been upright since leaving the factory.they box it to be flipped, tipped over,bumped,trucked...your good to go in that truck stay off the cell while driving:no:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Put it on its side, won’t hurt a thing. I guarantee you 90 percent of plumber lay them on their side because of the size of the common work van. :yes:


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the sanity checks - much appreciated. I'm not sure if the guy in the first store was a bit too paranoid or maybe just too young or what. They didn't push a delivery on me, I didn't even tell them where it was going but I know from other purchases what the out of area delivery charges are. Thinking about it now I don't think they were trying to rip me off - but I'd think they'd realize that if I have to jump thru hoops to preserve the warranty (find a trailer, take the cap off the truck, rig the hitch, etc.) it's pretty much a good way to scare me off. Or p$ss me off if I do it and find out later it wasn't necessary. 

Anyway I just went to another place. He pretty much said good to go - just advised the usual common sense and care transporting (like biggles said, no cell phone, etc... . Done deal.

thanks again folks for chiming in.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if the box has no warnings then the warrenty is in place and the seller only covers the warrenty work.has no right to dictate scare tactics check the paper work that it comes with there will be a web site to contact to inquire


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

lay that baby down and get moving......30 plus yrs in the business never hauled one standing up....ben:yes:


----------



## hairymf (Jun 2, 2012)

First of all 31 yrs in plumbing and have always laid them down, never had an issue. Second thing is if you look close at the water heater it will say do not return to store where purchased for warranty. It should have a number to call for technical assistance. Just make sure you have the model and serial number ready, thats the first thing they will ask you. So in a nut shell take the chance and don't worry about those yard monkeys at Home Depot!


----------

